# ObjectAid - Eclipse Plugin: UML Klassen- und Sequenzdiagramme aus Java Code erzeugen



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://www.objectaid.com/home

Gruß Tom


----------

